# Lighting for a 150 gallon long



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

what lighting would you suggest for a 150 long (72" x 29" high). Now I do have a 72" 4 x 96 power compact that I used when this tank was a saltwater tank. I think it's overkill for an African Cichlid tank. Now should I use only 2 of the 96 watt bulbs and keep this fixture or I'm I better off getting a new light. also I would like to maybe try a few low lighting plants. If I do keep this light and only use 2 bulbs what kind of bulbs would you suggest.

Thanks


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

it all sounds high wattage and i suppose very bright. unless you are trying to grow plants i would try and keep the lighting at a level you would personally like because i think the fish would acctually prefer it lower still.

If you look at footage of malawi its pretty murky ...they like it subdued.


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

Thank you,
I think I will start with what I have and see how it works.

Gus


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Keep the fixture you have, I think the 72" looks good on that tank length.

I have a 72" Coralife with four 96W C.F. lamps. It was designed for saltwater so came with 2 Actinic & 2 10K Daylight lamps. I replaced the Actinics with two 6700K lamps and have two separate timers. The 6700K come on at 10 AM & off at 10 PM; the 10,000K come on at 2 PM & off at 4 PM to simulate the noon sun.

I have a couple Anubias & Java fern. My tank is 30" high so the plants are mounted on rocks & driftwood in the upper third of the tank. They aren't thriving but do offer some green complements to my rock work.

Keep us updated on what you decide to go with.


----------



## vadryn (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm not sure about others, but I have fish tanks so I can see the fish. Having the fish in a dim tank would only lead to me getting rid of the tank because I wouldn't be enjoying watching the fish. If you aren't sweating the power bill, I would recommend using the light you have and giving the fish plenty of places to hide (caves) if they want shadows.


----------

